# My 4hr 90G stand and tank build for Marble M



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is my setup stand is 3/4 inch maple plywood screwed together and glued. I started at 11:00am, Filled the tank and set it up in around 4hrs I was done around 3:00 with staining the stand too. The rest of the day was cleanup,Im sooooooo excited to get my 1st Marble Motoro from charles welll I just had to share


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you are the one who gotten Lisa's L18 gold nugget pleco, lucky guy... Good price for them as well.

When you come over, I will give you some background material to darken the tank as well.

I would leave one bubble wand out. That will be the side you want to feed your ray. If you have two wands, the food will get carried up by the bubbles and won't stay on the bottom. With only 1 bubble wand and filter output on the same side of the tank, you will have a quiet side to feed the ray.

Remember, a 90 is a temp tank till the ray grows. Good thing you are getting a smaller one so you will have some time before a 24" depth tank upgrade


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks buddy yeah now i have 4 of the gold nuggets they ared doing awesome, and yes this is the temp then ill make a new stand and trade in the tank too.


----------

